# The Motley Crew (well most of them)



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

So I decided to do a wee picture session with my crazy bunch today. Some let me take loads and a couple of them only let me take 1 LOL I have added a couple I've taken in the last couple of weeks as well. So sorry for the quality as they were done with my phone. Here they all are 

Aslan





































Azure (Aslan's sister) excuse her shocked look! :blink:




























Diego




























And one of Diego and Aslan....Aslan in mid pounce/play! I should also add Diego is a big boy and is a year old...Aslan has just gone 5 months so I think Aslan is going to be a big boy too!










Shai



















Shai and Mai










Mai (She has a funny eye...She was very poorly when a baby and almost died...Thankfully this is the only thing she has left from this!)










Tiko



















Sienna (very shy girl)










Tori (No matter how much I brush she still looks a scruff lol)



















Sophie



















The only one we are missing from the bunch is Tabi - She is the only one with free access to outdoors, the rest have the run. Typically she was off galivanting when I did this!
Thank you for looking


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh i am soooooooooooo jealous of your MOTLEY CREW lol,how gorgeous are they, i wish i had a house full like you,,:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: they are all purrrrrrrrrfect 

Aslan looks so much like Tango  except Diego is'nt trying to kill him like Louie


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely crew of cats :thumbup1:


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: they are all purrrrrrrrrfect
> 
> Aslan looks so much like Tango  except Diego is'nt trying to kill him like Louie


I love the fact I can keep up with one of Aslan and Azures relatives  !

Hopefully Louie will continue to improve and one day they will be back to best buds again!


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

tylow said:


> Lovely crew of cats :thumbup1:


Thank you for the compliment


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Someone please buy me a house big enough so I can have this many cats! 

A lovely bunch.. And love all the names too! Very jealous


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Dante said:


> Someone please buy me a house big enough so I can have this many cats!
> 
> A lovely bunch.. And love all the names too! Very jealous


I'll remember you when I win the lottery lol Thank you for the compliment


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Gorgeous kitties


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Me and my daughter were getting giddy at how many cats you have (we counted 10) you lucky lucky person you

We adore Mai and Shai 

Angie x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Aww! precious baby's, i must say i LOVE the shocked look on Azure's face!  priceless


----------



## Oliver Twist (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow I've lost survey .... they're all great
Especially like the black tabby-white one with the white spot on his nose
I can't help it I am and will always be a coonie / wegie lover:001_wub:


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Gorgeous kitties


Thank you 



MissyMV6 said:


> Me and my daughter were getting giddy at how many cats you have (we counted 10) you lucky lucky person you
> 
> We adore Mai and Shai
> 
> Angie x


Thank you...I do feel very lucky  Lots of hard work, but everything I put in gets given back with love from the furries 



Angie2011 said:


> Aww! precious baby's, i must say i LOVE the shocked look on Azure's face!  priceless


LOL Thank you



Oliver Twist said:


> Wow I've lost survey .... they're all great
> Especially like the black tabby-white one with the white spot on his nose
> I can't help it I am and will always be a coonie / wegie lover:001_wub:


Funny story about Diego (One with the white spot on his nose)
My mother came round to help me decorate and we were painting with a light paint. I heard my mum saying "Oh silly cat you have got paint on your nose!". You can guess who it was  I had a good laugh at mum


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

WOW! Shai is stunning!!


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> WOW! Shai is stunning!!


Thank you  He is a beauty!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Their all beautiful!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

all gorge!!!


----------



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)

aw they are all so beautiful,:001_wub::001_wub:i love shai and mai


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Gem16 said:


> Their all beautiful!


Thank you 



Taylorbaby said:


> all gorge!!!


Thank you 



meezer said:


> aw they are all so beautiful,:001_wub::001_wub:i love shai and mai


Thank you lol They are going to all be big headed after these compliments


----------

